

One-liners Heard During My First Week Working in SF - besvinick
http://ventureminded.me/post/24870925944/one-liners-from-week-one

======
jmsduran
"On San Fransisco: If you want amazing food, beer, and weather, there’s no
other option."

Austin, TX? Then again my opinion is biased considering I live there.

~~~
jps359
I think Ft. Lauderdale wins this one.

